# A7 Motril to Almería



## Lemain (Nov 8, 2009)

My Tom Tom has, for some years, been under the delusion that the A7 between Motril and Almería is fully open (the section that will by-pass Torrenueva is the critical bit). We are driving down to El Ejido from Gería tomorrow and I want to know whether to follow Tom Tom (via Granada and Motril and whatever is open of the A7) or whether to stay to the east and run down by-passing Almería.

I just don't understand why all the maps have been showing the A7 to be complete for some years. Maybe it will open eventually, but when?

Many thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I know what you mean - we live near Malaga and it shows a new part of the motorway open between Puerto De La Torre and Torremolinos but it is only part way open grrrr - mind you they are making good headway so you never know!!


----------



## Lemain (Nov 8, 2009)

donz said:


> I know what you mean - we live near Malaga and it shows a new part of the motorway open between Puerto De La Torre and Torremolinos but it is only part way open grrrr - mind you they are making good headway so you never know!!


Yes, there are some sections that look ready to open and even road signs with plastic over them as if ready to open any day....but are they open?

What they really need is a good high speed rail link from Algeciras to Barcelona, of course, all along the costas....won't happen in our lifetimes (unless one is a babe in arms  )

Digressing, we have been using the Brittany Ferries Santander to Portsmouth ferries quite a bit lately, and the LD Lines new service across the Bay to Brittany. Having joined their frequent travellers clubs we find it very cost-effective and lets us give a two-fingered salute to that dreadful leprechaun.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lemain said:


> What they really need is a good high speed rail link from Algeciras to Barcelona, of course, all along the costas....won't happen in our lifetimes (unless one is a babe in arms  )
> 
> .


The dates were published last week . The whole lot is expected to be open by 2016. That being the date for the opening of the last section Algeciras-Almeria. 2015 the section from Almeria -Lorca, 2014 Lorca -Murcia , 2013 Murcia-Alicante. Obviously it's all likely to overrun but shouldn't be by too much. There is a further section from Algeciras- Rabat in Morocco that has no date but is still under discussion. Apparently it's based on 60% freight , 40% passengers & appears to be cost effective.


----------



## Lemain (Nov 8, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The dates were published last week . The whole lot is expected to be open by 2016. That being the date for the opening of the last section Algeciras-Almeria. 2015 the section from Almeria -Lorca, 2014 Lorca -Murcia , 2013 Murcia-Alicante. Obviously it's all likely to overrun but shouldn't be by too much. There is a further section from Algeciras- Rabat in Morocco that has no date but is still under discussion. Apparently it's based on 60% freight , 40% passengers & appears to be cost effective.


Thanks for that. I wonder whether Brittany Ferries would consider a Ro-Ro service from Portsmouth to Algeciras, Gib or Almería? Could otherwise be done via Santander to pick up the new LD lines traffic from Brittany. Imagine putting your car/van/trailer on in the south of Spain and then arrive two days later in Portsmouth after a mini-cruise, entertainment, meals..... I'm not sure that there are any Ro-Ro terminals in the south of Spain, though, which would probably put the mockers on it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lemain said:


> Thanks for that. I wonder whether Brittany Ferries would consider a Ro-Ro service from Portsmouth to Algeciras, Gib or Almería? Could otherwise be done via Santander to pick up the new LD lines traffic from Brittany. Imagine putting your car/van/trailer on in the south of Spain and then arrive two days later in Portsmouth after a mini-cruise, entertainment, meals..... I'm not sure that there are any Ro-Ro terminals in the south of Spain, though, which would probably put the mockers on it.


Ferries go to the Canaries from Cadiz, which has six RoRo terminals. I would be SO happy if they ran a service to the UK!


----------



## Lemain (Nov 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Ferries go to the Canaries from Cadiz, which has six RoRo terminals. I would be SO happy if they ran a service to the UK!


Cadiz would be good for us, too...we keep our yacht in Almería -- much better than the long plod down through Valladolid, Madrid and Granada. A lot of freight must go down from the UK -- what about all the UK stuff bound for Gib, for a start? Though maybe that comes by sea on container ships? Then there is all the hydroponically-grown food along the SE coast under plastic -- a huge amount goes to the UK and it's all fresh so I doubt whether containers are the best way. Someone needs to give Brittany Ferries a ring.

I have a belief that the increased cost, increased security and increased inconvenience of air travel will cause the pendulum to swing back towards rail and ship. Teleconferencing is becoming increasingly popular in business. When I was last working for a large company I had several meetings a week, every week, that required a flight to somewhere in Europe at huge cost (taxi to airport, flights - business class - meals, hotels, taxis at destination and taxi from airport on way back. 80% of what I achieved could have been done from a properly-equipped teleconference suite and could have been achieved over a few hours rather than several days. That is going to kill off much air-travel and cause prices to rise.

By the way, yesterday I decided to return via Almería rather than dropping down to Motril. I think it is a better route at least until the A7 is open from Motril to El Ejido.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lemain said:


> Cadiz would be good for us, too...we keep our yacht in Almería -- much better than the long plod down through Valladolid, Madrid and Granada. A lot of freight must go down from the UK -- what about all the UK stuff bound for Gib, for a start? Though maybe that comes by sea on container ships? Then there is all the hydroponically-grown food along the SE coast under plastic -- a huge amount goes to the UK and it's all fresh so I doubt whether containers are the best way. Someone needs to give Brittany Ferries a ring.
> 
> I have a belief that the increased cost, increased security and increased inconvenience of air travel will cause the pendulum to swing back towards rail and ship.


I really hope you´re right! At the moment the comparative costs are just ridiculous. If I want to go to England to see my mother it would cost over 400 GBP by train, 300 by train and Santander ferry, and about 80 by plane. I hate the flying option but I don´t really have a choice.

And the number of lorries pounding up and down the motorways here, with all that pollution and damage to the infrastructure, could be drastically reduced if more freight went by sea or rail. As Britain has found to its cost, having closed half the railway network, road freight is not a cheaper option!


----------



## Lemain (Nov 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I really hope you´re right! At the moment the comparative costs are just ridiculous. If I want to go to England to see my mother it would cost over 400 GBP by train, 300 by train and Santander ferry, and about 80 by plane. I hate the flying option but I don´t really have a choice.
> 
> And the number of lorries pounding up and down the motorways here, with all that pollution and damage to the infrastructure, could be drastically reduced if more freight went by sea or rail. As Britain has found to its cost, having closed half the railway network, road freight is not a cheaper option!


Well, we are on the same hymn sheet, for sure. Sanity will prevail, and with the Middle East crisis developing, maybe sooner rather than later.


----------

